# Airtel Broadband Users....plz help



## bajaj151 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am not able to port forward my connection ....plz help me...

I am using beetel 220 bx......999 plan.....New Del


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 14, 2007)

it is easy i have it tooo

type 192.168.1.1/main.html in address box ( in internet explorer )



username :- admin

password :- password 

go to 

1. advance setup
2. nat
3. port triggering

click on add

name it ,choose protocol , choose number ,

save/apply

restart ur router


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 14, 2007)

how to choose no. for open end,start end etc....??


----------



## Yamaraj (Jul 14, 2007)

Try this link, if you're using AirTel provided Beetel 220BX ADSL modem/router - *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Beetel/220BX/220BXindex.htm

There you'll find port numbers and other details for various applications and games that require forwarding. And, learn to use a search engine.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 14, 2007)

U Can Choose Any Number . If U Want Only 1 Port To Open . Then Type 65432 ( Open ) And 65432 ( End ) .
Choose Tcp/udp Or Only Tcp Or Only Udp Ur Choice . 

From My Side Choose Both And Don't Worry About 

Finished .

If Not Understood Or Have A Problem Then Keep Asking 

Allways Ready To Help

ACCORDING TO THAT SITE . IT SAYS ADD PORT IN VIRTUAL SERVER INSTEAD OF PORT TRIGGERING . U CAN EVEN TRY THAT .


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am not able to port forward my port.....wht can i do now...above steps not working....


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 11, 2007)

I triggered my port at airtel site....

but is dere any setting in my os....I am using vista ultimate....


----------

